

23 Resources to Learn Growth Hacking - codercraig
http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/4-skills-needed-work-growth/

======
codercraig
Growth.

Day in and day out.

It’s what we think about.

Asking ourselves, do we have the right people? Do they have the skills? How do
we show them the ropes?

Well, if you’re like most teams you don’t necessarily have the exact mix of
people to work on Growth. Fair enough, It’s not like these people are easy to
come by. They have a rare mix of marketing and product know-how that isn’t
taught in the classroom.

Read more: [http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/4-skills-needed-work-
growt...](http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/4-skills-needed-work-growth/)

